# QJ Megaminx on ebay



## Rodrigo Piaggio (Aug 2, 2009)

Today i found a seller that have QJ brand megaminx:







Note the QJ in the green center.






In the black one the QJ is in the red face.

I ask the seller and she told me this minx is better than the MF8 brand. The price is like 15 bucks with free shipping. And also have black in stock.

Black QJ Megaminx

White QJ Megaminx

Since QJ make very good 4x4s and 5x5s i will give it a try to this minx. Also the store ( Mad Mango ) have MF8 minxs, skewb, floppy, skewb diamond and cy4 cubes among others.

If this minx is at least as good as the mf8 i think it`s worth the money because of the free shipping. What do you guys think?


----------



## Konsta (Aug 2, 2009)

I watched this item earlier. I just thought it was a regular MF8 with wrong picture(Mefferts minx) in it.
But... ordered a black one.


----------



## guitardude7241 (Aug 2, 2009)

I'd bet the plastic is weak. I broke a center piece on my QJ 4x4 in 2 days.


----------



## Rodrigo Piaggio (Aug 2, 2009)

guitardude7241 said:


> I'd bet the plastic is weak. I broke a center piece on my QJ 4x4 in 2 days.



Maybe your 4x4 center came almost broken, or maybe you are to much aggressive for turning. I have 4 4x4 QJ (2 clefferts and 2 little 6cm) and 2 5x5 clefferts with tiles and none of this cubes had problems like yours, and i do speedsolving (or trying) with this cubes. I dont mean the QJ puzzles are flawless but any cube/puzzle can broke because all are made of plastic


----------



## Konsta (Aug 2, 2009)

Yeah, I have normal size 4x4 Clefferts too and I feel that I could break it, but I'm not planning to play tennis with this megaminx 
I have a white and a black MF8 and I really like them both. It's not a huge loss even if this new minx isn't as good as those two. Only 10.8€. Storebought Rubik's cubes cost more here in Finland and I've bought so many of those and some of them have been useless, because they've been so tight that it's impossible to speedcube with them.


----------



## amostay2004 (Aug 2, 2009)

I've been looking for a megaminx to buy and this seems promising! Anyone else have this? They also sell type Fs for $9.99 free shipping..I think it's cheaper than c4y


----------



## Kickflip1993 (Aug 2, 2009)

i ordered 2 today.

i´ll review them when i get them


----------



## Konsta (Aug 10, 2009)

Got mine today. It's this with tiles: http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.16334
Tiles are great extra, I've always wanted to try that minx with tiles and now I can. I'll probably use MF8 in the next competition, but after that I will try out more this QJ minx.. Now I'll let it rest with some silicone in it.
Of course it's a bit pricey if tiles cost another minx.  I would also like to arrange tiles again, brown opposite to white is a bit odd.
Does anyone know where you can buy minx-tiles? http://sites.webec.com.hk/meffert/index.cfm?fuseaction=detail&id=1109666&product=168 because these seem to be out of stock.


----------



## robertpauljr (Aug 10, 2009)

You know all the scary stuff Mad Mango says at the bottom of the item page about taxes and duties? Why is it there? Does it apply to shipments to the US?


----------



## Konsta (Aug 11, 2009)

robertpauljr said:


> You know all the scary stuff Mad Mango says at the bottom of the item page about taxes and duties? Why is it there? Does it apply to shipments to the US?


I'm not sure, but both of my orders cost me only the items price, no more.
US is on the free shipping list, so I would assume that it will be only that $14.99.


----------



## robertpauljr (Aug 11, 2009)

Konsta said:


> robertpauljr said:
> 
> 
> > You know all the scary stuff Mad Mango says at the bottom of the item page about taxes and duties? Why is it there? Does it apply to shipments to the US?
> ...



Thanks. I have only made one purchase so far on ebay (from hk2offer). I am still a bit apprehensive buying from anyone with scary warnings about extra charges. But if other people in the US are buying cubes from Mad Mango without any charges other than the purchase price plus shipping (unless it is free shipping), then it makes it easier to give it a try.


----------



## poorshooter (Sep 8, 2009)

i went and purchased one of these. a 12 color tiled megaminx with qj marks on 3 centercaps.. just wondering, has anybody taken off the center caps out of these minxes? its so hard to turn and i was kind of hoping to loosen the screw tension, but i can't even get the center caps to open. not sure if there would be any screw to adjust, btw..


----------



## Rodrigo Piaggio (Sep 8, 2009)

Yes, the QJ minxs have adjustable screws. Just use a sharp knife to remove the center caps. Be more patient and carefully to not cut yourself my QJ minx is very good now after complete unassembly, clean, adjust tension and lube.


----------



## rahulkadukar (Sep 8, 2009)

Is it the same as the new Megaminx available on Dealextreme


----------



## robertpauljr (Sep 8, 2009)

flakod2 said:


> Yes, the QJ minxs have adjustable screws. Just use a sharp knife to remove the center caps. Be more patient and carefully to not cut yourself my QJ minx is very good now after complete unassembly, clean, adjust tension and lube.



Could you tell me the easiest and best way to disassemble the QJ Megaminx so as not to break it?


----------



## Rodrigo Piaggio (Sep 8, 2009)

robertpauljr said:


> flakod2 said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, the QJ minxs have adjustable screws. Just use a sharp knife to remove the center caps. Be more patient and carefully to not cut yourself my QJ minx is very good now after complete unassembly, clean, adjust tension and lube.
> ...



It`s not that hard at all. It`s a solid puzzle and it wont break easily. You can turn one layer 45 degres and pop out an edge just like an a 3x3. From there you can pull out every piece out of the mechanism one by one with your fingers or you can start to gently turn the puzzle layers in order to remove all the pieces faster. When you have the core with 12 centers you can use an exacto knife in order to remove the center caps. Here is when you need to be patient and carefull but not for break your puzzle but not to cut yourself. Maybe some center caps are harder than other to remove it but with patiente you will have success in your task. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Sep 8, 2009)

flakod2 said:


> robertpauljr said:
> 
> 
> > flakod2 said:
> ...




umm, 45 degrees??


----------



## Rodrigo Piaggio (Sep 8, 2009)

Yes, turn one layer until an edge is above one "middle" layer edge, then pull the upper edge out with your fingers.


----------



## robertpauljr (Sep 8, 2009)

I think Daniel was giving you a hard time because on a megaminx it wouldn't be 45 degrees, since it isn't square, so not half of 90. But I didn't even notice. I knew what you meant. 

Thanks for the instructions. I have ordered a QJ megaminx (from dealperfect), and look forward to getting it in the next few weeks. Now if I find it is necessary to take it apart, I'll have a good idea how to go about it.


----------



## vincecuber (Sep 19, 2009)

i got i.it has the same pieces as the pvc but a different screws and springs.cuts mad corner


----------



## Vifs (Sep 20, 2009)

I bought a QJ megaminx from this Ebay seller. I had slightly mixed feelings about it. When I got it, some of the tiles fell off, two parts of the core broke off, it was way too tight, and the springs made this odd noise.

After cleaning, lubing, setting tension, and working it in a bit, I got it turning pretty nice, but it does pop a lot for me. I might just have it at the tension. Still better then my chinaminx though.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Oct 26, 2009)

robertpauljr said:


> I think Daniel was giving you a hard time because on a megaminx it wouldn't be 45 degrees, since it isn't square, so not half of 90. But I didn't even notice. I knew what you meant.
> 
> Thanks for the instructions. I have ordered a QJ megaminx (from dealperfect), and look forward to getting it in the next few weeks. Now if I find it is necessary to take it apart, I'll have a good idea how to go about it.



it's supposed to be 36 degrees, after my ultra-brilliant/genius calculation


----------



## Laura O (Nov 23, 2009)

That's what my QJ Megaminx looks like after about a week:







it just feel out of my hand, about 15cm high and on a carpet. Three center pieces are broken now and I don't think I am able to fix it... 






I didn't pay much for it (2 GBP if I remember right) but it's quite frustrating because I was just learning to solve the megaminx...


----------



## LewisJ (Nov 23, 2009)

Wow, my QJ minx has gone through much more abuse and it feels like a rock, not like it's gonna fall apart...worst that has happened to mine is a sticker peeled off and I had to stick it back on...


----------

